# Yellow lab cannot swim and mouth is continuously open



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

Symptoms Observed: Loss of appetite, Mouth is open for several hours, Rapid Breathing, Loss of balance and staying at the bottom of tank at one place. 
Can someone tell me what's going on and how to treat it?

Performed 30% Water change 2 days ago. Symptoms started 15 hours ago.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Have you noticed him regular fighting/lip locking that could have damaged the fishes jaw, assuming there are other fish in the tank with the yellow lab..? 
Best bet is to do a water test for all 3 parameters just to make sure there's no water problems first.


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

Its the only female lab in my tank. There are 3 (2 are males, not sure about the 4th) other Mbunas in tank. I haven't noticed her fighting but she gets bullied by others.


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

Here are few more pics


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hard to say what is going on. How long has this tank been set up?

Can you test your tank water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?

Is this your 1st aquarium with Malawi cichlids?


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

It is my first cichlid tank and I set it up in February 2020. Lost the cichlid 15 mins ago. Lost another on 25th May. It was a mature auratus Male and I witnessed him challenging the Alpha male (yellow lab). Next day I woke up and found him dead. Today I lost the female yellow lab. They are absolutely fine and suddenly within few hours they die. I don't know what is happening. I perform regular 25% water change every 10 days.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss!!

Do you have an aquarium test kit so you can post the results?


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

No I don't have one. Kits are not so common here in India. Even if they were, I wouldn't be able to get it due to COVID19 lockdown.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

There is either a problem with the water or the stocking you have, sounds like you have too many males and also not enough fish. 
How big is the tank..?


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

The tank is 20 Gallons. I had 6 cichlids and 2 rainbow sharks when I first set the the tank. Now 3 cichlids are left. The female i lost today gave birth to 9 fishes 5 weeks ago. I have set up a fry tank for them that's 25L. Waiting for them to grow so I can put them in main tank. What do u mean by stocking? How should I stock?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So it's 60cm long. No where near big enough to house the 8 fish you started with. 
Sounds to me like the tank is far too small, fish have no room to avoid other fish and hide, there being killed off by the tanks dominant Male.


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

So how many fish should I have?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

That tank will be perfect for your fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want a 55G that is 48" long as a minimum for fish like the yellow lab. Auratus are better in a 72" long tank. What is your 3rd cichlid?


----------



## rishB (May 1, 2020)

This is the 3rd one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you have to assume your nitrate is high. Change water daily...30% today, 40% tomorrow, 50% the next day. Then change 50% every 7 days ongoing. It will probably still be high after that, but it's an improvement you can make while you wait for a test kit.

If you are going to keep the cichlids, I would get a 55G that is 48x12 or larger. Raise the fry in the 20G until they are large enough to join the adults.

If a larger tank is not something you want, swap the cichlids for something that will work in your tank.


----------

